# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Andere oogdruppels voor Oculotect, waarom niet erna?

## Qitou

In de gebruikershandleiding van Oculotect staat dat als je ook andere druppels gebruikt, je de Oculotect altijd als laatste moet gebruiken. Heeft iemand een idee waarom dat is?

De reden waarom ik het vraag is dat een vriendin een kwartier na de Oculotect dr. Vogels druppels heeft gebruikt, en sindsdien veel meer last heeft van geirriteerde ogen dan daarvoor (ook gesprongen adertjes en wazig zien met 1 oog). 

Vanzelfsprekend is ze ook onder behandeling van een oogarts, maar dat heeft tot nu toe nog niet veel opgeleverd.

Bedankt,
Qitou

----------


## Heleen Govaerts

Je zou zowiezo eens even dit artikel moeten lezen over oogdruppels: 
http://nieuweogen.nl/oogdruppels-gevaarlijk/

Het is een samenvatting van een medisch artikel van artsennet.

Je wil niet weten (of eigenlijk juist wel, als je oogdruppels gebruikt) wat er allemaal voor nare bijwerkingen mogelijk zijn.

----------

